# Mingo 8/12



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey all, I have been extremely lazy in posting my reports, but have decided to start posting again.
Went to the promised land last Sunday, and it was a scorcher.....
Started the morning dark and early. First thing off the bat, engine troubles... :bang: 
Once we got them sort of figured out, we headed not to far from the ramp just in case, my ol' Merc wanted to act up again. 

Reds were everywhere , as well as the small dink snooks.
Some nice reds thrown in the mix, a couple trout (not pic worthy) 
Tallies for the day 
11 Reds 
7 snooklets
2 trout
0 poons :thumbdown: 





















































dont make fun of the snooklet..... :tooth: 









A tarpon caught on a recent trip thrown in. Almost got eaten by a bigg bull shark (injuries on back). I pulled it in the boat to get it away from the shark or else it would have been a goner for sure. 









Tight Lines....


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

motor troubles again??

looks like it ended up being a fun day.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

what no sharks ;D

great job


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, Flamingo is the promised land if there ever was one for inshore light tackle fishing. Reds have been strong all over the bay for quite some time now, I hope it never ends. The juvenile snook have been all over the place too which can only mean good things down the road for them as well. I'm sure you had a blast. - eric


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That was a good day....i my try choco this sunday.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

looks like the same redfish in the pics


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> looks like the same redfish in the pics


I can always count on you to contribute such gems of wisdom.... :
Hey Matlock, in all of your detective work, you missed looking at the tails of the first and second fish.

But hey, Messy Marvin Matlock, I wouldn't expect anything less from you...... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dammmm Son...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice report. I gotta get back to Mingo. It' a special place. 

BTW - was "Robert" there? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Nice report. I gotta get back to Mingo. It' a special place.
> 
> BTW - was "Robert" there? ;D ;D ;D


I agree, ...Man I love that place.. lets make up a poll... one place in florida you love to fish most.?

Nice report man... no poon from the ramp?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

where or what is Mingo?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> where or what is Mingo?


Flamingo, Everglades National Park. But stay away from there its a very dangerous place to fish, much safer to fish anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Liltate,

How come you don't show the bumble bee shoes here.? ;D ;D Do they attract the fishes? :-/


----------

